# SW Edge



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I wasn't sure if we were going to make it out today, but after checking the local radar, Frank and I decided to go out of Destin. Ended up being a good call. Got out the pass at 7:30 and headed SW to the edge. We were going to make a stop at a wreck that had been holding some good size Amberjack. Got there and the bottom machine was putting on a show. We hooked up one right away but measured out to 29 inches. Got to go back.. I was trying to hold the boat on spot, just the two of us and I put down a double rig to try to score some Mingos. Got a fish that wouldbe great bait... About 9 inches and sent it down on the 6/0. About three minutes later, the drag was screaming. I have pulled Grouper out of holes and not ever seen the drag just run out. I thought it may have gotten loose, so I tightened it up with an abrupt hit of the star drag. Nothing doing... Then it started to run at me and I was having a hard time keeping up. Then back down. I knew we were in trouble, because we were right over the wreck. The next thing I know. SNAP... The 80 lb leader broke. I wish we could have seen that fish... Well, the show was good, butthe bite shut off and we went to the edge... DidI mention the big storm cell moving in from theSouth that had a bunch of lightning? We headed du west to try to get ahead of it...Thought we were going to get wet, but somehow the cell ahead of us moved North andwe stayed ahead of the cell that was south of us before. Finally atedge and we put out some trolling rigsto kinda watch the bottom and still be fishing.Port side goes off... Decent King...released.See some nice bottom and put up the trollers for some bottom poles. First time down, Big hit... It feels like a Grouper (heavy and a good initial fight, but then just a few headshakes) but then it starts to come up in the water and it is big and brown.... COBIA!!! Ihave caught my fair share and thisthing has a great head and would go 40-50 if I had to guess.... Frank yells "where is the Gaff?"My face went white... It is still in the garage. But wait, I have two hand gaffs in the front hatch. Frank retreives one and I have the fish at the side of the boat. Swing and miss... Second try. Got him. (you know what happens after you gaff a Cobia) Fish goes wild and Frank tries to bring it over that side. A quick jerk by the wiley Fish and he is back in the water.. My line snaps, but that is ok, Frak has him gaffed. I look over and see Frank with justthe end cap of the gaff.... There is now an unknown fish with my hook, and a Cobia with my gaff in it. Never the less, we get back to fishing and get a couple of small lesser jacks and decide to try to troll to Rusty's Ridge. Nothing.... Well, lets head east and troll the 300 ft curve. Finally, we see some birds diving and we go to investigate.... A long line of trash and weeds. YES!! The Line runs North and South, so we turn towards the North and start to follow it.Not ten minutes go by and the starboard short reels starts whining. Frank takes it and then the Port side short goes off... Double header. Who is going to drive? Somehow we manage, and Frank gets his fish to the boat first and he says what are we going to do? (Remeber, no Gaff).. I say, open the back door and just pull him in. He tries it and the fish gets stuck between the ladder and the engine and breaks the hook off and falls back into the water. Now there are three fish we have lost, but remember I still have one on. It is a nice cow and it jumps a coupleof times for us and we get it to the boat and through the door... Caught Fish. We put the rigs back out and another double header, this time, two Wahoo. This is incredible. One more run and one more wahoo. The bite slows down and we start hitting some of the bigger patches andwe came across a carpet. There is a nice triple tail and we hook him and net him.... Yes, we did have a small net on the boat. Needles tosay, it was a great day. The wind let up some and we headed to the pass.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its days like these I love but leave me feeling sick at the end..Either way nice Hoo, Fin and Blackfish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to stick it out and it payed off too. nice report. i bet the gaff never leaves the boat again!!oke


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I have already put the gaff back on the boat...

Chris


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

sounds like a fun trip

you always seem to do the best when you are not prepared

nice job


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's some fine looking hoo's yall caught. Also sounds that you were not going to be denied a fishing trip because of the stroms. Gene


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! That's too bad about the first fish and the cobia, but you guys sure made up for it.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome catch:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch. thanks for the report.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Fun read but you must have been frustrated as could be till the first fish finally hit the box.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job muscling through it to the end.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Job! Nice trip.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Hoo's , there is no better eating.


----------

